# Best way to haul fishing cart



## Supersign (Jul 26, 2012)

I have read several posts about people using the Harbor Freight ATV hauler to carry their fishing carts to the water. I am looking to go that route to save some money since I am only traveling a few miles to the beach. The hauler looks much smaller than the cart, so was wondering how well the CPI SR cart fits on there. Anyone have any pictures with that set up? I hate to spend the big bucks on the cart caddy if I can get away with it. Any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I would go for the carrier that is made for the carts. They are easy the load and unload. My .02


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

My cart will not fit on the hitch rack I bought to go behind my Ford Explorer. I think I got mine from Tractor Supply. Rack is long enough but it is not wide enough for the wheels to fit. I simply take the wheels off , strap cart down to the to the rack and put the tires in the cart. When I get to the beach unstrap cart and put the tires back on.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

***Word of caution if someone wants to use the carrier that is designed for the pier cart on the beach!*** Watch out for the clearance below the tires on the pier cart. I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee and it is stock. Without any type of lift on the vehicle, I have plenty of room to attach the cart and drive down the road to a pier. However, as I have found out the hard way, the tires on the cart ride perilously close to the sand in an unlifted Jeep and once you find a rut to drive in that is nice and firm, whammo, you will bottom out the cart. I have bent both my carrier and my cart this way. Both now fine, but I will be much more careful taking it on the beach. Just don't want what has happened to me to happen to others!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Harbor Freight Wheelchair and Scooter carrier $180. You can roll your cart right up on it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...ity-wheelchair-and-scooter-carrier-67599.html


----------



## Supersign (Jul 26, 2012)

that's funny...I was just there pondering that same hitch. it looks to be wide enough and when I get old,my wife can roll me up on it and haul me to the beach.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You could go with the alum. or steel carrier and get a welder to make a gooseneck type extension to raise your carrier a foot, foot and a half. probably cost 40 around bucks.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got the cpi cart sr and cart caddy and packed it up on the the back of my traverse and took it to Florida an back from MD and no complaints at all. One of the best investments I made (fishing wise anyway )


----------



## Supersign (Jul 26, 2012)

The cool thing about the harbor freight carrier is that it can be used to haul other things, not just limited to the cart. Also having the ramp to roll it up on is a plus. I have a 20% off coupon to go with it, so I could probably get close to the cart caddy price. The pot holes in the sunset beach pier parking lot also might be rough on the axle with the caddy. Thanks lil red jeep for the word of caution.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just a word of caution, the largest cart will not fit the HF Wheelchair carrier. Look at the width of the carrier compared to the width of the cart including tires


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

You could still use the HF Wheelchair carrier. Just turn the cart on it's side and bungee it down. 
I have the cart caddy and did slightly bend my carts 1/4" axle due to the low departure angle. I too would suggest getting the caddy altered.Other wise the cart caddy is pretty much perfect.


----------



## Supersign (Jul 26, 2012)

So I have decided to bite the bullet and get the cart caddy. Spent half the night doing my research to see who had the best deals.All of the cheaper priced ones have high shipping costs...go figure. On my way home from work tonight, I stop in the store near my house to buy some hooks and get some gas. This guy has a little area in the back that he sells a little tackle here and there since we live near the lake. We start talking about surf fishing and he asked if I had a cart to take out on the beach. I said yes, but I just need a way to haul it out there without sticking it in the back of the SUV. He said,here is what you need, and low and behold he had a cart caddie hidden in the back. It had 130.00 sticker on it and he told me to take it for 80.00. Said he was tired of moving it around since we live 5 hrs from the beach. Wow! Brand new! Anyway...thanks everyone for all the great suggestions. Funny how things just fall in your lap from time to time.


----------

